# I Found My Queen!



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

I see the queen. I see pollen. I see nectar. I see capped brood, including drone brood. I THINK I see young larva in the open space inside the capped brood circle. Looks like classic :thumbsup: normal :thumbsup: to me!


----------

